# Films to look forward to in 2013.



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

20.) *'Haunter'* - directed by Vincenzo Natali (_'Cube'; 'Cypher'; 'Splice'_).

I've been a fan of Natali's ever since I first watched 'Cube' many years ago. I felt that 'Splice' was one of the more under-appreciated films of all of 2010--as well as 'Cypher' being a recent hidden gem within the sci-fi genre--so I'm on board with this. Details remain pretty vague at the moment, but apparently the film revolves around a ghost who is trapped inside a house in which her entire family was murdered in. Should be pretty cool to get a ghostly tale that tells the story from the entity's perspective this time around.

19.) *'The Europa Report'* - directed by Sebasti?n Cordero.

I don't really know anything about this film other than the fact that it stars Sharlto Copley. The combination of that, and the fact that it's sci-fi, piques my interest alone. If you look around the net you'll be hard pressed to find anything more than a thinly-veiled plot premise that tells the tale of six astronauts going to Jupiter's fourth moon (_Europa_) in an attempt to find extraterrestrial life. But even with the limited information surrounding the plot, it's an original science fiction film starring one of my current favorite actors, so it's definitely a film I'm eagerly anticipating.

18.) *'Welcome to the Punch'* - directed by Eran Creevy (_'Shifty'_).

A British neo-noir film that stars both James McAvoy and Mark Strong--with the former being an actor I've really grown to like--and after the pleasant surprise that was 'Shifty' from director Eran Creevy--I have to put this on the list. The trailer makes the film look really fun, vibrant and colorful--the action looks great--and London's scenery lends itself very well to the visual aesthetic that Creevy was aiming to achieve for this film. It should (_hopefully_) be a lot of fun watching McAvoy play a detective who is trying to nab a long time criminal that he's been hunting for several years already.

17.) *'The Wolverine'* - directed by James Mangold (_'Walk the Line'; '3:10 to Yuma'_).

Probably a film I'm skeptical to put on my list, primarily because I'm not much a fan of James Mangold. However, out of all the Wolverine comics, the Frank Miller and Chris Clarenmont series is without a doubt my favorite run, mainly due to the location and the tone of the series. And with a promise that the film will remain faithful to the source material--as well as shooting on-location in Japan--as well as assembling a cast that honors the ethnicities of the characters in the series, I'm willing to keep an open mind toward this movie. It also helps that Mangold basically called the film a Tokyo-noir picture with blockbuster spectacle. Hopefully he lives up to his word.

16.) *'The World's End'* - directed by Edgar Wright (_'Shaun of the Dead'; 'Hot Fuzz'_).

I'm not as big a fan of Edgar Wright as many others, especially after the debacle that was 'Scott Pilgrim.' However, there's no denying the chemistry he has with both Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. I'm a huge, huge fan of both 'Shaun of the Dead' and 'Hot Fuzz', so the second I read that the three of them were reuniting for a post-apocalyptic comedy I was immediately on-board. Here's to hoping that they deliver a film that's just as good, if not better, than both 'Shaun of the Dead' and 'Hot Fuzz.'

15.) *'Snowpiercer'* - directed by Bong Joon-ho (_The Host'; 'Mother'_).

The English debut from one of South Korea's best modern directors--and it happens to be a futuristic, post-apocalyptic sci-fi film that revolves around a train (_Snow Piercer_) that travels around the glob. There also appears be a sociopolitical theme behind the film's narrative, as the "residents"--for lack of a better word--of the train appear to be split up by class rankings. I enjoyed the way Joon-ho juggled with the political undertones, humor and human drama that helped shape 'The Host' into the modern monster classic that it is, so hopefully he can bring that same attention to detail to his first English feature.

14.) *'The Zero Theorem'* - directed by Terry Gilliam (_'Brazil'; 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail'_).

Terry Gilliam has finally returned to science fiction! As an avid fan of 'Brazil', I can't help but feel an endless amount of joy that he's decided to make another sci-fi film. There's not a whole lot known about the film itself right now, but it does have a fairly versatile cast--an Orwellian setting--and a character who's apparently a mathematical genius that is working on a formula to solve the Zero Theorem in an attempt to determine if there's any meaning in life. Consider me stoked.

13.) *'Jodorowsky's DUNE'* - directed by Frank Pavich.

Often referred to as _"The greatest movie never made"_--this documentary will serve as an in-depth look at the rise and fall of Alejandro Jodorowsky's proposed 'Dune' film. Consisting of interviews and clips with people like Jodorowsky himself, Chris Foss, HR Giger, Nicolas Winding Refn and many, many others, this documentary will hopefully provide a sense of closure for those of us who really wanted to see this film be made. Just the sheer amount of talent across the board--Jodorowsky as director; Chris Foss, HR Giger and Jean Giraud contributing conceptual art; Pink Floyd doing the soundtrack; etc.--is enough to warrant it as one of Hollywood's biggest film travesties.

12.) *'Sightseers'* - directed by Ben Wheatley (_'Kill List'; 'Down Terrace'_).

After watching 'Kill List' this past year--which was easily one of my favorite first time watches of 2012--it became quickly apparent that I would watch _anything_ that this guy makes. Appearing to follow the same 'black comedy' theme of 'Down Terrace', 'Sightseers' will give us a look at an ordinary protagonist who appears to have a darker, more malevolent side to himself, which will hopefully translate to both a hilarious--and gripping--film to watch.

11.) *'Evangelion 3.0: You Can (NOT) Redo'* - directed by Hideki Anno, Kazuya Tsurumaki and Mahiro Maeda. 

Easily my most anticipated anime film of 2013--except for maybe 'Gothicmade'--but after how impressed I've been with the first two rebuild films, I'm pretty hopeful that the third one will venture off into an entirely new and unique territory, while still being able to maintain the same consistent quality of the previous installments. I've done a good job of avoiding spoilers up to this point--but with what I've seen in regard to a couple new EVA designs--I think the visuals look amazing.

*To be continued...*


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

10.) *'American Mary'* - directed by The Soska Sisters (_'Dead Hooker in a Trunk'_).

Starring the always gorgeous--and severely underrated, Katharine Isabelle--'American Mary' is an upcoming horror film that appears to be a slight throwback to genre films like 'Re-Animator' and 'From Beyond.' Only instead of focusing on scientific body horror, Katharine Isabelle plays an aspiring surgeon (_Mary_) whose career appears to be stopping before it can get started due to mounting financial debt. Looking to free herself of financial strain, Mary takes a job at a strip joint which ultimately leads to her going down an unimaginable path of shocking body modifications and other acts of bizarre violence, resulting in what will hopefully be both a viscerally--and eloquently--constructed piece of modern horror filmmaking.

9.) *'Iron Man 3'* - directed by Shane Black (_'Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang'_).

To be honest, I've become extremely burnt-out on comic book films. I can't even find myself getting excited at the prospect of an 'Avengers' sequel. However, when you have Shane fucking Black, the guy who basically redefined buddy-action movies back in the 80s and 90s--as well as directing the hilariously amazing and brilliantly underrated 'Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang'--that's all I really need to sell me on this film's potential awesomeness. Also, there seems to be a misconception that the film will be "darker" and "edgier" based on the teaser trailer, but uh... people are going to be in for a rude awakening if that's the preconceived notion they already have about the film. Shane Black is an absolute master of comedy.

8.) *'You're Next'* - directed by Adam Wingard (_'V/H/S'; 'A Horrible Way to Die'_).

Adam Wingard isn't a filmmaker that has really blown me away yet, but he's shown his potential in places, especially with 'A Horrible Way to Die.' However, what intrigues me most about this upcoming offering of his is the limited promotional material we've seen thus far. I just really, really like the masks that the "killers" are wearing--as well as the overall visual design that the images seem to convey. Couple that with a refreshing take on the "home invasion" trope, and I truly believe that there's a lot of potential for this to be one of the better horror films of 2013.

7.) *'Evil Dead'* - directed by Fede Alvarez.

Well, I never really thought I'd find this on my "Most Anticipated Films of 2013" list--especially with Diablo Cody's involvement, which is apparently limited--but holy hell, the two red-band trailers they've released so far have been nothing short of *spectacular.* And while I've grown to detest remakes/reboots/re-images/whatever-the-fuck terminology you want to use to mask your lack of originality--I'm hopeful this will at least serve as a template on how to do it right from here on out. It helps that the original trilogy's two most important figures (_Sam Raimi and Bruce Campbell_) were very hands-on throughout the creative process, including Raimi handpicking the director, so perhaps this will serve as the future blueprint on how to do this right. And with director Fede Alvarez claiming this is the goriest film ever made--including a sequence that supposedly puts the lawnmower sequence in 'Dead Alive' to shame--I'm sincerely hoping that this turns out to be a really fun and extravagant genre film.  

6.) *'S-VHS'* - directed by Gareth Evans, Timo Tjahjanto, Adam Wingard and many others.

Yep. The sequel to one of my favorite horror films of 2012--'S-VHS' is a quick return to the horror anthology format, this time featuring shorts from Gareth Evans (_director of 'The Raid'_), Timo Tjahjanto (_director of 'Macabre'_), Jason Eisener (_director of 'Hobo With a Shotgun_) and several others. While I absolutely loved the first film, I did feel the wraparound story left a lot to be desired. I also felt they could've featured a stronger short than 'The Sick Thing That Happened to Emily'--but with almost all horror anthologies, they tend to be uneven at times. Still, I have really high expectations for the sequel.

5.) *'The ABCs of Death'* - directed by Ti West, Ben Wheatley, Kaare Andrews, Yoshihiro Nishimura and many others.

Yet another horror anthology, only this one features 26 different segments from 26 different directors. If people felt ambivalent toward 'V/H/S' and its inconsistencies, I can only imagine how jarred they'll feel after watching this one. Featuring some of the more promising up-and-comers in the horror genre, as well as some straight up genre filmmakers from international markets, I think there will be enough variety to satisfy the majority of people who will see this movie. At the very least, I expect it will be admired for both its ambition and creativity.

4.) *'Stoker'* - directed by Park Chan-wook (_'Oldboy'; 'Thirst'; 'I'm A Cyborg But That's OK'_).

Also making his English debut, Park Chan-wook has decided to take on what appears to be a very promising and aesthetically rewarding film--thanks in large part to Chung Chung-hoon's gorgeously composed cinematography--which is certain to get people to take notice of his talents. And from a narrative and character aspect, hopefully the film will also deliver some endearing performances from it's fairly decent cast. I definitely have high hopes for this one as the film seems to revolve around a mother, daughter and uncle dealing with a death in the family (_Chan-wook Park certainly appears to love his inter-family relationship dynamic, doesn't he?_) that is sure to leave viewers feeling both shocked and riveted.

3.) *'Only God Forgives'* directed by Nicolas Winding Refn (_'Drive'; 'Pusher'; 'Valhalla Rising'_).

I don't think I have to say a whole lot about this one. I've been superlatively praising Refn to almost no end over the last couple of years. I was such a huge fan of 'Drive'--not to mention how much I love 'Valhalla Rising' and 'Pusher'--that I can almost bank on Refn delivering something as equally fucked up from a tonal aspect with this one. If this film turns out to be as great as I expect it to be, hopefully that will mean more collaborations between Nicolas Winding Refn and Ryan Gosling in the future. I can't wait to see how Gosling does as an underground Thai kickboxer--should be interesting to say the least.

2.) *'Pacific Rim'* directed by Guillermo del Toro (_'Pan's Labyrinth'; 'The Devil's Backbone'; 'Cronos'; 'Hellyboy'_).

_"Giant fucking monsters versus giant fucking robots!"_ as Guillermo would put it. I'm a pretty big fan of this guy's work. I think it's a testament to an individual's visual artistry when they can manage to make one gorgeously designed film after another; I expect no different with 'Pacific Rim.' And while the first trailer wasn't exactly mind-blowing, I still admired the designs of the robots, the environments, the brief glimpses of a couple of the kaijus we got to see, as well as the saturated colors--thanks in large part to the RED Epic--and the nicely framed shot composition from cinematographer Guillermo Navarro. As a huge fan of robots, I really can't wait to see this in all its glory on the big screen. 

And onto number one...

1.) *'Elysium'* - directed by Neill Blomkamp (_'District 9'_).

There's not a single other movie I am anticipating more than this one. I really cannot put it into words how much of a profound impact 'District 9' left on me. It helps that I was aware of Blomkamp's work when he was handpicked by Peter Jackson to direct 'Halo' several years ago--but I never thought the guy's work would leave this much of an impression on me--at least not this quickly. After seeing what he accomplished with a $30 million budget--especially when you consider the incredible action sequences and jaw-dropping art design of 'District 9'--I can only imagine what type of visual feast awaits me with 'Elysium.' From the designs of the space station--to the rendered quality of the droids--to the practical futuristic gear that Matt Damon and Sharlto Copley rock--as well as the extraordinary work WETA Workshop has put into the futuristic guns and gadgets--my intuition tells me that this will be one of the most visually rewarding films to watch in all of 2013. Words alone truly cannot convey how much I want to see this movie.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Going through this list it doesn't come as a surprise to me that the majority of these titles are visually-driven films. I like to think of myself as a visual person first--like, I've always been much better at conveying stories through a visual process as opposed to a literary one--so even if some of these films don't manage to meet my expectations on the thematic front, I'm sure I can count on them to redeem themselves with their imagery. 

Either way, I fully expect 2013 to be a really promising year for film.

*EDIT:* Also, films like 'Gravity'; 'Porco Rosso 2'; 'Oblivion'; '47 Ronin'; 'Carrie' and plenty others get some honorable mentions. But I'm not exactly "sold" on those films.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2013)

Ho shit Tetra is back, everyone run.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 7, 2013)

Man of Steel?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2013)

Despite Tetra's questionable tastes, he does have some good choices up there.  Particularly 'Jodorowsky's DUNE' which I've become extremely interested in recently just for it's concept.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Man of Steel?



I don't have any interest in seeing it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2013)

*10.* Oldboy

*9.* Stoker

*8.* Man of Steel

*7.* Dallas Buyers Club

*6.*The Wolverine

*5.* The Wolf of Wall Street

*4.* Lawless

*3.* Gangster Squad

*2.* The Place Beyond The Pines

*1.* Only God Forgives


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to Gravity even with Bullock in it. And Twelve Years a Slave.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2013)

There. My list is best


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2013)

So many Ryan Gosling films. Gangster Squad looks abit silly and I'm not sure why you're looking forward to Spike Lee taking a dump on Oldboy.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2013)

Ryan Gosling is perfection 
And I'll give Lee the benefit of the doubt


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll see 'The Place Beyond the Pines' since Mike Patton is scoring the film. But if I'm being honest, Gosling's costume design for that movie looks so hilariously out of place.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2013)

Tetra has returned


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2013)

_Porco Rosso 2_ is coming out this year? Nice.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2013)

Tetravaal said:
			
		

> 1.) 'Elysium' - directed by Neill Blomkamp ('District 9').
> 
> There's not a single other movie I am anticipating more than this one. I really cannot put it into words how much of a profound impact 'District 9' left on me. It helps that I was aware of Blomkamp's work when he was handpicked by Peter Jackson to direct 'Halo' several years ago--but I never thought the guy's work would leave this much of an impression on me--at least not this quickly. After seeing what he accomplished with a $30 million budget--especially when you consider the incredible action sequences and jaw-dropping art design of 'District 9'--I can only imagine what type of visual feast awaits me with 'Elysium.' From the designs of the space station--to the rendered quality of the droids--to the practical futuristic gear that Matt Damon and Sharlto Copley rock--as well as the extraordinary work WETA Workshop has put into the futuristic guns and gadgets--my intuition tells me that this will be one of the most visually rewarding films to watch in all of 2013. Words alone truly cannot convey how much I want to see this movie.



Elysium is my most anticipated movie of 2013, I just hope that it not only lives up to my expectations but actually exceeds them.  

Anyways, the rest of your list is pretty good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> _Porco Rosso 2_ is coming out this year? Nice.



Purely a guesstimation on my behalf.



Manwe Sulimo said:


> Elysium is my most anticipated movie of 2013, I just hope that it not only lives up to my expectations but actually exceeds them.
> 
> Anyways, the rest of your list is pretty good.



Yeah. I'm looking forward to a lot of films this year... but 'Elysium' is just far and away above the rest of them.

And thanks.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2013)

Elysium, huh? I remember hating District 9 when I first saw it, I'll give another chance soon then.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

No bullshit, 'District 9' is still the best movie I've seen in the last five to six years. Maybe even more. That's how much I love it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2013)

Wasn't aware of quite a few of these, but they look interesting. I'll add some of the listed past works to my to-see-list (if they weren't there already).


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wasn't aware of quite a few of these, but they look interesting. I'll add some of the listed past works to my to-see-list (if they weren't there already).



Off the top of my head, if there's one film I'd strongly recommend by one of those directors, it's 'Kill List' by Ben Wheatley. That movie is fucking amazing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2013)

Iron Man 3 
Thor: The Dark World 
The Lone Wolf of Wall Street 
The Great Gatsby 
The Wolverine 
Man of Steel 
A Good Day to Die Hard
The Hunger Games: Catching Fire 
Gangster Squad 
Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods
Pacific Rim 
World War Z (currently reading the book, will still see it regardless and develop an opinion of it)
Star Trek Into Darkness 
The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug

Those are the ones I'm looking forward right now. Would like to see a proper trailer from Elysium first in order to be fully hooked with it and the plot behind it, but since it stars Matt Damon, Jodie Foster and others I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2013)

Kill List got abit of hype in the UK but sadly UK film goers have no interest in home grown cinema at all, Wild Bill went the same way as did My Brother the Devil.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a shame. It really is a spectacular movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2013)

TEEEEEEETRA!!!!!!!!!!!


Pacific Rim is probably the one I'm looking forward to the most. "Jurassic Park 3D", even though it's mainly because I want to see JP in theaters again, not because of the 3D. I guess "The Hobbit 2".


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Kill List got abit of hype in the UK but sadly UK film goers have no interest in home grown cinema at all, Wild Bill went the same way as did My Brother the Devil.



This is so true, it is kinda sad really, if a big name isn't attached people will think its just a waste of time.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2013)

If JP has a 2D option at my theater I'll see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2013)

Sightseers is a great film, I caught it a few months back, just don't go in expecting another Kill List and you should be happy with it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

I got more of a 'Down Terrace' vibe when I peeped the trailer, so I think I have my expectations in check.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 7, 2013)

Gangster Squad 
all the comic based movies
Haunted House
Pacific Rim
Hobbit 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know.  I think Carrie is going to suck at this point.  The bump in the release schedule seems like a bad sign to me.  And the teaser was terrible.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  I think Carrie is going to suck at this point.  The bump in the release schedule seems like a bad sign to me.  And the teaser was terrible.



It was literally JUST revealed like an hour ago that the studios pushed it back due to what happened at Sandy Hook.

The teaser was shot exclusively as a teaser. None of that footage will appear in the film itself.

I remain cautiously optimistic. But if they go the 'Gangster Squad' route and re-shoot scene--or attempt to tone the film down in any nature--I will write it off completely.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2013)

What did you think of The Inn keepers Tetra?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Prototype is not an android, at the beginning, its some weapon that turn a guy into one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't see how anyone could be excited about Gangster Squad.





TetraVaal said:


> The teaser was shot exclusively as a teaser. None of that footage will appear in the film itself.


That's good news.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

@*Ennoea*,

I love that movie, man. I love it! I sincerely believe that Ti West is one of the more promising up and coming American horror directors.

_"Doesn't a Cyclops always have one eye?"_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry about your Irish, Tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That's good news.



A huge part of me wants 'Carrie' to be good. Mainly because I'm a huge fan of the novel--as well as DePalma's film--and I also really like Kimberly Peirce. I love listening to her speak--I agree with a lot of her political issues--and I'm also a pretty big fan of 'Boys Don't Cry', so I'm hoping for the best for her.



Rukia said:


> Sorry about your Irish, Tetra.



Wait, what?

*EDIT:* Oh, dude, I'm a Michigan fan, remember?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

I figured you would enjoy the thrashing they received tonight.  You are a Wolverine fan if memory serves.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I figured you would enjoy the thrashing they received tonight.  You are a Wolverine fan if memory serves.



Yeah. It was hilarious. I got more of a kick out of Brent Musburger stroking it to Aj McCaron's girlfriend, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

He was right though.  She's hot.  I really like dark haired girls and I'm not sure he could have made a better choice.

Pretty good list though dude.  Not familiar with all of your listings.  But I didn't see any I strongly disagree with.  Thanks for not mentioning Kick Ass 2.  Can't believe people are hyped for that film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> He was right though.  She's hot.  I really like dark haired girls and I'm not sure he could have made a better choice.
> 
> Pretty good list though dude.  Not familiar with all of your listings.  But I didn't see any I strongly disagree with.  Thanks for not mentioning Kick Ass 2.  Can't believe people are hyped for that film.



Oh for sure. She's a knockout. But it was just hilarious listening to him go overboard with it.

Thanks, man.

Yeah, 'Kick-Ass 2' is going to suck, I think. I didn't care for the second volume of the graphic novel, which relied too much on mindless, gratuitous violence, so I don't really see what they can do with it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

a lot of the films that Tetra mentioned are the ones that I'm excited for too.  This year looks good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, no joke, this year could be _stacked_ with great movies. I haven't been this excited for a year in film since 2009. Hopefully most of these will deliver.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh for sure. She's a knockout. But it was just hilarious listening to him go overboard with it.
> 
> Thanks, man.
> 
> Yeah, 'Kick-Ass 2' is going to suck, I think. I didn't care for the second volume of the graphic novel, *which relied too much on mindless, gratuitous violence,* so I don't really see what they can do with it.



What else is it supposed to be?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What else is it supposed to be?



The first volume--and even the film--may have went overboard in that department, but there were still parameters. I'm as big an advocate for uncapped violence as anybody, but within reason.

Katie gets raped.

Kids get gunned down in violent fashion.

And none of it serves a purpose to the novel's narrative. It's just pointless. It's shock value for the sake of shock value.

It's pointless.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2013)

What is the novel's narrative?  Besides entertainment?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

So pointless instances of rape--and the killings of kids, is entertainment? I mean, I suppose to some it is--but it still doesn't negate the fact that it's pointlessly gratuitous.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2013)

Rape and killing kids isn't anything new to comics, the shock of it usually brings in readers.  The comic as a whole is entertaining, so I'm asking what the point of the narrative is if not that?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Rape and killing kids isn't anything new to comics, the shock of it usually brings in readers.  The comic as a whole is entertaining, so I'm asking what the point of the narrative is if not that?



I'm sure there's a market for people who enjoy deliberate rape sessions and the brutal murdering of kids--hell, there seems to be a market for people who enjoy 'Murder Set Pieces' and 'August Underground--so it is what it is. However, I'm just pointing out that in the second volume of 'Kick-Ass', these two sequences aren't justified by how the novel progresses; hence why I called it pointless. I don't know if you've ever read it or not--if not, you should--that way you'll understand where I'm coming from--as I am, after all, the same guy who doesn't want a single frame of tree-rape cut from the 'Evil Dead' remake--but those are two particular sequences that are so contextually different from one another.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Still pretty tame to what Vertigo publishes.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, no joke, this year could be _stacked_ with great movies. I haven't been this excited for a year in film since 2009. Hopefully most of these will deliver.



Just the top four movies, on your list, living up to most of their hype will be enough for me to be satisfied with this year when it comes to movies.  

I'm kinda hoping for Man of Steel to end up being really good.  I really liked the newest trailer so I'm getting hyped for it but I do have some concerns about it.

One movie that I'm really looking forward to is Man of Steel.  I've always been a big fan of Superman and would love to see MoS end up being an enjoyable watch.  There are some concerns that I have about it from how the action will be to the pacing so I'm going in fully expecting a mediocre movie but I really hope that I'm proven wrong.  

In any case, Iron Man 3 should be the superhero movie to watch this year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't get excited for 'Man of Steel' at all. The most recent trailer sort of made me giggle if I'm being honest.

I do have reasonably high hopes for 'Iron Man 3', though. I'd also like to see 'The Wolverine' turn out to be a really good adaption. But other than those two, I've become really burnt-out on the comic book adaptions.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2013)

Really good list. Some of them I didn't even know, thanks for bringing them to my attention.

I'm also looking forward to McQueen's Twelve Years a Slave and Jarmusch's Only Lovers Left Alive.

Seeing it's not on your list, what are your expectations for Jee-woon's Last Stand?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice list. There are several in this list that I am looking forward to. And I liked how you included the third Evangelion movie. Planning on seeing the first two soon.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 8, 2013)

The ones I look forward to from the list are snowpiercer and the zero theorem.
I will also give a shot to the abcs because that sick bastard who made the serbian film is participating.

Also.. 
Cuaron > Blogkamp
Children of Men > District 9
.... so I look more forward to gravity than elysium.
plus wolf of wallstreet by Scorsese, 12 years a slave by McQueen, nebraska by Alexander Payne, bling ring by Sofia Coppola and I am not sure if Aronofsky's Noah or PTA's inherent vice will be released early 2014..


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 8, 2013)

Was District 9 that good? Haven't seen it yet, didn't get the chance yet but after speaking to a lot of people that watched it, they didn't really like it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2013)

I liked D9.

also, I forgot Jeunet has a new movie coming out this year too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

D9 is really good, and this is coming from someone that doesn't care for sci fi


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 8, 2013)

I see. Well I do like sci-fi so I guess I should check it eventually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2013)

I doubt Kickass 2 will have the kid killing and rape. I'm not familiar with the comics, but the movie is primarily a comedy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2013)

The Carrie teaser might not have any actual footage for Carrie.  But it still showed us a brief glimpse of Chloe Grace Moretz as Carrie.

And I thought she looked all wrong for the role.  Too young.  Not unattractive enough.  Her acting in the teaser wasn't all that great.  Not sure what the studio was going for.  But she didn't look frightened or menacing.





TetraVaal said:


> I can't get excited for 'Man of Steel' at all. The most recent trailer sort of made me giggle if I'm being honest.
> 
> I do have reasonably high hopes for 'Iron Man 3', though. I'd also like to see 'The Wolverine' turn out to be a really good adaption. But other than those two I've become really burnt-out on the comic book adaptions.


I've read a decent amount of information regarding the production.  I think 'The Wolverine' has a lot of good ideas going for it.  It could be a surprise hit.

On the other hand.  I have seen some red flags as well.  Viper/Madame Hydra's design for example.  Look it up if curious.

And it is hard to get the first Wolverine film out of my head.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't see Carrie being good, esp with the current state of the US. The film will be labelled poor taste and the Studio will buckle. 



> also, I forgot Jeunet has a new movie coming out this year too



And the Wong Kar Wai film too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2013)

James Mangold is a great Director the Wolverine should be good....


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2013)

new Wong Kar Wai?  I'm optimistic about that, he's fallen off a bit but it could be good.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2013)

He took 14 years to make that movie. It has better be good or he should kill himself.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Really good list. Some of them I didn't even know, thanks for bringing them to my attention.
> 
> Seeing it's not on your list, what are your expectations for Jee-woon's Last Stand?



1.) No worries, man. Hopefully you find them as intriguing as I do. And if by any chance you have yet to watch a single movie from some of the directors on that list be sure to check out some of their work. I really can't stress enough how awesome 'Kill List' is.

2.) I think 'The Last Stand' could be good for standard action fare. But as a big fan of Kim Ji-woon, it honestly looks like an underwhelming attempt at his first English film.



Guilty King said:


> Was District 9 that good? Haven't seen it yet, didn't get the chance yet but after speaking to a lot of people that watched it, they didn't really like it.



Yeah. I mean, I _loved_ 'District 9.' I can watch that movie over and over and never get sick of it. I own almost all the collectibles from that movie--including the art book--so I think that's a strong indication of how I felt about it. While I wouldn't call Blomkamp's style an "acquired taste"--seeing as he makes films for the popcorn audience--I still think he's much more unorthodox than the directors you generally associate with blockbuster films.

'District 9', for all my money, is the best sci-fi film of the last decade--that, and 'Moon.'



Rukia said:


> The Carrie teaser might not have any actual footage for Carrie.  But it still showed us a brief glimpse of Chloe Grace Moretz as Carrie.
> 
> And I thought she looked all wrong for the role.  Too young.  Not unattractive enough.  Her acting in the teaser wasn't all that great.  Not sure what the studio was going for.  But she didn't look frightened or menacing.
> 
> ...



Right. Those are all valid concerns pertaining to 'Carrie.' I don't really dwell much on her being too _"naturally pretty"_ for the role--as Sissy Spacek didn't fit the physical description from the book either--but as long as she delivers an excellent performance I'll be ok with that. The problem is, I'm not really on the Chloe Moretz bandwagon. She's yet to do anything to really win me over. So I guess the best way I can put it is that I remain very cautiously optimistic.

As for 'The Wolverine', it's sort of the same thing. What mainly draws me into that film is its shooting location. I'm glad they shot a good portion of the film on-location in Japan. That alone should make it a visually appealing film to watch. One can hope so, anyway.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 9, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 2.) I think 'The Last Stand' could be good for standard action fare. But as a big fan of Kim Ji-woon, it honestly looks like an underwhelming attempt at his first English film.
> 
> 
> 
> 'District 9', for all my money, is the best sci-fi film of the last decade--that, and 'Moon.'



spot-on picks, mate. Add Children of Men into the mix and we're in agreement

Anyway, my most Anticipated 2013 pics :

1.Gravity (Another pic by the maestro, after 7 years...)
2.Iron Man 3 (u can't go wrong with Shane Black)
3.Man of Steel (the Snyder-Nolan combination is intriguing..)
4.Only God Forgives (it's by the guy behind the best movie of 2011)
5.Evil Dead (the trailer had me sold)
6.This is The End (i'm just a big fan of these guys...)
7.Pacific Rim (it's del toro and mech a, 'bough said)
8.Elysium (this and gravity for sic-fi of the year)
9.The World's End (potential movie of the decade, it's gonna be emotional indeed when the trilogy ends)
10.Before Midnight (well, no questions asked, the first two are probably some of the most well-thought-out romance flicks i've ever seen)
11.The Hobbit pt.2 (judging by the novel, things are gonna get really exciting, i liked part 1, too.)
12.Stoker (i like what i'm seeing so far)
13.The Wolverine (James Mangold is underrated)
14.Welcome to The Punch (the trailer was interesting, here's hoping for another british crime caper greatness after The Guard)
15.The Hangover pt.3 (pt.2 was a colossal disaster, but the first one was a neat classic, i know Todd Phillips is a frigging hit-and-miss director, but believe me i'll be in theaters first day to see this trilogy off)
16.Wolf of Wall Street (By my favorite director of all-time, the concept seems outlandish given his resume, but Scorsese never disappoints,and the cast looks great)
17.Steins;Gate The Movie (the series was flat-out my favorite series of all-time, so yeah, this is a must-watch)
18.Kizumonogatari (Monogatari series has always been one of the most ingenious pieces of entertainment. Having read the l/n, this can be a unique piece, even among the other novels)
19.Mama (ever seen the short movie?)
20.The Places Beyond The Pines (i liked Blue Valentine, and the reactions have been overwhelmingly positive)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

None          .


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> 17.Steins;Gate The Movie (the series was flat-out my favorite series of all-time, so yeah, this is a must-watch)
> 18.Kizumonogatari (Monogatari series has always been one of the most ingenious pieces of entertainment. Having read the l/n, this can be a unique piece, even among the other novels)



Hopefully they will release Kizumono this year. They keep pushing it back. If those scenes they released in Nekomono are of any indication, then it is going to be great. And loved Steins;Gate, one of my favourite anime, so I'll be sure to check that.
And there is going to be a Hangover part 3? Aren't they stretching it a bit too far?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 9, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Hopefully they will release Kizumono this year. They keep pushing it back. If those scenes they released in Nekomono are of any indication, then it is going to be great. And loved Steins;Gate, one of my favourite anime, so I'll be sure to check that.
> And there is going to be a Hangover part 3? Aren't they stretching it a bit too far?



It;s the final movie (they said), here"s hoping the trilogy goes out with a bang


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 9, 2013)

Iron Man 3.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 9, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> It;s the final movie (they said), here"s hoping the trilogy goes out with a bang


I was quite disappointed by the first one. It really didn't live up to its hype for me. One of the reasons I still haven't seen the second one yet.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2013)

So, something really, really awesome happened today. I posted this same write-up on another site--and to provide vague, unimportant details--the Soska Sisters (_directors of 'American Mary'_) gave me "feedback"--and two really great conceptual artists (_one through WETA, who contributed to 'Elysium'_)--and one who is closely associated with Guillermo del Toro (_did some "problem solving" for 'Pacific Rim', and contributed a couple of designs for 'Elysium'_) went as far as to comment on it. Nothing too mind-blowing, but still pretty cool none the less. I was flattered by the fact that they even checked it out at all.

Anyway,

here's a red-band trailer for 'The ABCs of Death', which is definitely *NSFW*:


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2013)

1. Man of Steel
2. Star Trek into Darkness
3. Iron Man 3
4. Pacific Rim
5. Thor: The Dark World
6. The Wolverine
7. The Hunger Games: Catching Fire
8. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smog

Animu:
1. Toaru Majutsu no Index: Endyumion no Kiseki
2. Steins;Gate: Fuka Ryouiki no Deja 'vu
3. Madoka Magica: Hangyaku no Monogatari
4. Star Driver the Movie
5. Ano Hana movie


----------



## Mako (Jan 10, 2013)

#1 Hobbit 2.

If The Great Gatsby releases in 2013, I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about the Wolverine movie in a long-ass time, so I'm glad to see it's actually happening and that (so far) it looks pretty good. That Origins movie fucking sucked so I hope this doesn't tank as well.

I wouldn't say I'm "looking forward to it" but I do want to see the new Disney movie come out (_Frozen_, not the fucking planes movie), just because it's going to be an absolute clusterfuck. It's already been slammed online and had a bunch of controversy already and I love a good shitstorm so I'm getting my popcorn ready.

As far as movies that I actually *want* to see, _Iron Man 3_, _Evil Dead_, _Elysium_, and _Pacific Rim_ are at the top of my list. Initially I was horrified at the idea of an _Evil Dead_ remake, but Raimi's on board and it actually does look interesting. It looks like it's dispensing with the campy elements so I'm looking forward to seeing how the story stands with that different tone.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> I was quite disappointed by the first one. It really didn't live up to its hype for me. One of the reasons I still haven't seen the second one yet.



the second one was one of the most pusillanimous and uninspired sequel i've ever seen...i highly doubt u'll like it...

but the third one seems to have some fine ideas....so i'll probably give the franchise another chance


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

Films to dread in 2013:

Gangster Squad
The Last Stand
Jack The Giant Slayer
The Host
Oz: The Great and Powerful
After Earth
World War Z
Kick Ass 2
Lone Ranger
Smurfs 2
300 sequel
Sin City: A Damn To Kill for
Oldboy
Paranormal Activity 5
Thor 2
Bad Santa 2


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be avoiding a lot of those movies.

I'll also be avoiding 'The Hunger Lames 2.'


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

Bad Santa 2?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually liked the first one quite a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't seen it in some time, but I'm surprised to see they're making a sequel.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

_"Can I fix you some sandwiches?"_

_"No... what is it with you and fixing fucking sandwiches?"_


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought the next sin city movie comes out in 2014, though...

and fuck it, i'll watch the old boy remake, Josh Brolin seems like he will fit the role perfectly (though it almost certainly won't match the original)

Oz The Great and Powerful might be fun...


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Films to dread in 2013:
> 
> Gangster Squad
> The Last Stand
> ...



Don't forget _Warm Bodies_ and _City of Bones_.

I will go apeshit when that fucking City of Bones movie comes out, just so everyone in the theater section knows. I despise Cassandra Clare more than almost anything else on the planet and I'm not looking forward to her insipid mishmash of plagiaristic garbage to get a fim series.



TetraVaal said:


> _"Can I fix you some sandwiches?"_
> 
> _"No... what is it with you and fixing fucking sandwiches?"_


This is my favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah. That movie is hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2013)

I wasn't even aware they were making a "300" sequel, or at least presumed it was just all talk. I'd hope at least it's intended to be a prequel....Gerard Butler needs a hit.

Ugh, not looking forward to the "Old Boy" remake, although it will be interesting to see if Spike Lee is capable of making a movie that doesn't exploit racism in some way, shape or form.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

^Don't you know, things are only racist when spike lee isn't involved in the project.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 11, 2013)

Jena said:


> Don't forget _Warm Bodies_



I think Warm Bodies might be alright from the trailers and first four minutes


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah, warm bodies looks fine

Don't forget The Incredible Burt Wonderstone, which had quite a great trailer


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2013)

'Warm Bodies' looks like a 'Twilight' spin on the zombie genre. I'll be passing on that one. Wouldn't surprise me if it turned out to be PG-13. In fact, it's going to be a bit strange seeing two zombie-related flicks being tagged with four-quadrant ratings this year. :-/


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2013)

^ are you just saying that cause the main zombie has that same emo hair cut as the guy from twilight? Because i swear that was my first impression too, though the movie looks funny to me.


----------



## Jena (Jan 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I think Warm Bodies might be alright from the trailers and first four minutes



The premise could be interesting, but I'm not confident enough in the movie.

See, I think it's going to go in either one of two directions:

1) Be an interesting/quirky subversion (or have subversive elements) of both Zombie movies and YA supernatural romance movies
2) Be _Twilight_ with zombies

I'm afraid it's going to be the second, just because of the climate in which it's being released. I never read the book, but that also has me ambivalent because it was endorsed by both Simon Pegg (lending it credibility) and Stephanie Meyer (removing credibility). So we'll see. I'd love it if the movie turns out to be great, but my hopes aren't high.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2013)

just watched the Warm Bodies trailer. wtf...

and lol the main guy looks almost like Dante


----------



## Psychic (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to the Wolverine. I mean, X-Men: Origins was leaked all over the internet and still made around $94,000 opening day which is just astounding. I can't wait to see him in Japan, it would be good to see a cast made up of mostly asians, and I wonder if his one true love interest will show up....I think her name as Miko or something.

I also can't wait for Catching Fire, as I love the Hunger Games, and this should be epic as well.



And I'm really looking forward to this :

[YOUTUBE]AcgMP6SfxgE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]F983K9pFk9s[/YOUTUBE]

And because I'm a Twilight fan of the books :

[YOUTUBE]SRKjf8b4f2E[/YOUTUBE]

Because Star Trek is one of the best movie of the decade :

[YOUTUBE]_WzJXmY2xrg[/YOUTUBE]

Honorable Mentions :

[YOUTUBE]vGpjlfCfe2Y&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Md6Dvxdr0AQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]07s-cNFffDM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aAkhVMgEzJM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]k6AdQRIW3yk[/YOUTUBE]

I've never been one to anticipate an animated film before, but this one was so  Epic :

[YOUTUBE]S4qKWzVo3OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2013)

Oz really doesn't look appealing at all.

World War Z looks like Paul Anderson's RE and I Am Legend had an ugly deformed child.

Lone Ranger just looks plain racist.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2013)

neither of those look appealing :|


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Films to dread in 2013:
> 
> Gangster Squad
> The Last Stand
> ...



This plus

Red 2
Die hard sequel
Hangover 3
Evil dead

I barely seen any of last year's films but it seems my wallet will take a hit in this one


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2013)

'Evil Dead' looks great.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2013)

I wasn't even aware Red was getting a sequel, why is that and Thor 2 being dreaded?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Because Thor wasn't good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2013)

I liked "Thor", but feel that the first one only worked as a starter film. It was very, very flawed. I have hopes for a sequel, but we'll just have to see....

As for "Red 2"....seriously? I liked the first one, but felt no demand for a followup.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2013)

Keep in mind I haven't seen any previews or read about any of these movies so there are a bunch I just have no clue what they are so this list is based off of just what I know by name. Could change with previews and such.

*A Good Day to Die Hard* - Strangely I have never seen any of the originals but I did like the last one so I guess I am looking forward to this. Not something I am super excited about but still will watch it for sure (unless previews look terrible).

*Snitch* - Basically this one is just because I like The Rock. I usually watch shit if he is in it. IIRC this movie has him in it. 

*Iron Man 3* - Loved the first one but didn't care much for the 2nd. Still, I like Iron Man and I watch just about every comic book movie regardless. Of the 3 listed so far this would be my most anticipated. 

*Star Trek Into Darkness* - Was never ever into ST but I did watch the last movie and loved it. So definitely looking forward to this. Would need previews to confirm but I may even place this above Iron Man 3.

*Fast and Furious 6* - Honestly I have just seen all of the others so I will watch this one as well. I did like the last one anyway. 

*The Hangover 3* - The last one was disappointing but I would hope they learn from their mistakes. It was still decent and the first one was great so I am definitely looking forward to this. Near the top of the list.

*Kevin Hart: Let Me Explain* - Love Kevin Hart. Simple as that. 

*The Wolverine* - Comic book movie. X-Men etc.....Not much more to say really. I need to watch the other Wolverine movie for a 2nd time. Don't really remember it. 

*Disney's Planes* - Not a clue what this is about but I saw the Disney name. Yes they have had some bad ones but I still get excited for some reason.

*Enders Game* - Love the book. 

*Thor 2* - Didn't like the first one very much but comic book blah blah blah.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some new photos for Park Chan-wook's 'Stoker': 

I really like this shot:


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

@Tetra

You mentioned that you enjoy visually resplendent films. What did you think about the Hobbit in terms of visual effects and are you looking forward to the next one?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

I haven't watched it yet. I probably won't until it hits Bluray. I really wanted to see it last month in 48fps but I had other, more personal obligations that prevented me from really doing anything at all around the time of its release.

I have no doubt that on a visual level it will be really incredible to watch, though. I watched one of the recent production diary videos and was completely floored at how far the simul-cam motion-capture technology has come in such a short amount of time. WETA Digital is just unreal.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Isnt that Cuba gooding Jr. Movie called Kill List? Or is it Hit list. Because I seen it before.


Oh and Pro PeggFrost over here


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Isnt that Cuba gooding Jr. Movie called Kill List? Or is it Hit list. Because I seen it before.



No. But I find this post incredibly funny.

I don't know why but any time I think of Cuba Gooding Jr. I can only envision him as Radio... looking into the paper and crying while Ed Harris sits awkwardly on his couch.

But uh... you should find a way to see 'Kill List.' In fact, I strongly recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen it. And if you do happen to take my recommendation seriously, you should do it without viewing a trailer or looking up any clips at all. It will make the movie all the more rewarding for you, I think.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> No. But I find this post incredibly funny.
> 
> I don't know why but any time I think of Cuba Gooding Jr. I can only envision him as Radio... looking into the paper and crying while Ed Harris sits awkwardly on his couch.
> 
> But uh... you should find a way to see 'Kill List.' In fact, I strongly recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen it. And if you do happen to take my recommendation seriously, you should do it without viewing a trailer or looking up any clips at all. It will make the movie all the more rewarding for you, I think.


Radio was a Inspiration on the Quality of Life!

Already wrote it down. I'll be searchin Youtube as well. I hope they have the full movie.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 18, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I haven't watched it yet. I probably won't until it hits Bluray. I really wanted to see it last month in 48fps but I had other, more personal obligations that prevented me from really doing anything at all around the time of its release.
> 
> I have no doubt that on a visual level it will be really incredible to watch, though. I watched one of the recent production diary videos and was completely floored at how far the simul-cam motion-capture technology has come in such a short amount of time. WETA Digital is just unreal.



lol ok make sure you let me know what you thought about it. I think you will enjoy it because a lot of the scenes are simply breathtaking. 

Aside from the visual effects, it had amazing scenery; similar to LOTR if you enjoyed those parts.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

The visuals were never going to be a concern for me... especially since the film was shot on the RED Epic. That's one of the reasons I've decided to wait for the BD release. It's going to look spectacular, no doubt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Isnt that Cuba gooding Jr. Movie called Kill List? Or is it Hit list. Because I seen it before.
> 
> 
> Oh and Pro PeggFrost over here



That's "Hit List".


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah Kill List is a crazy film, though the music kind of gives it away


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah Kill List is a crazy film, though the music kind of gives it away



Finally watched it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 22, 2013)

1. man of steel
2. whatever


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2013)

Is anyone looking forward to new Die Hard? Everytime I see a trailer/poster for it I'm just like.. meh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2013)

> Finally watched it?



Dude I saw it Cinema ages ago, Total Film raved like mad about the film. Seen Sightseers too on the big screen, you jealous:ho

Most of the time if Flim4 produce something, I'll check it out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Dude I saw it Cinema ages ago, Total Film raved like mad about the film.



The 'Librarian' sequence--as well as the third act of that film--is unbelievably fucking crazy. I love that film.



> Seen Sightseers too on the big screen, you jealous:ho



Ha. Sort of. I mean, I am looking forward to 'Sightseers' quite a bit. However, if I knew for an absolute fact that 'A Field in England' would be getting a release Stateside this year, then that would've replaced 'Sightseers' in the list for sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2013)

> The 'Librarian' sequence--as well as the third act of that film--is unbelievably fucking crazy. I love that film.



The librarian sequence was enough to make sick lol. 



> However, if I knew for an absolute fact that 'A Field in England' would be getting a release Stateside this year, then that would've replaced 'Sightseers' in the list for sure.



It doesn't have a UK release date yet so yeah. It does sound interesting for sure.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Is anyone looking forward to new Die Hard? Everytime I see a trailer/poster for it I'm just like.. meh



No, I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2013)

Die Hard 5 will be fun, not really looking forward to it though.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2013)

So Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson has been cast as Hercules in a movie that's going to be about the labours of Hercules... could be interesting as I've always liked the original story of Hercules.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah man. I'm all in at this point.
> 
> I don't like to look too far ahead.  These are the films coming out in the next 3 months that I plan on seeing:
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing 'Mama' despite how much I detest PG-13 horror films. However, judging from the short film--as well as the interviews with GDT--the film seems to rely more on being a family drama with both thriller and horror elements thrown in, so it doesn't necessarily feel like it's trying to be a horror film first. I'm hoping that at the very least it will provide some nice visuals.

You already know how stoked I am for 'Stoker'--no pun intended.

I'll see 'The Place Beyond the Pines' just for Mike Patton's score.

I won't bother with the other two, though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

I've finally watched the first film from my list; 'The ABCs of Death.'

It's a really, really fun and immoderate 'genre film.' Definitely for the 'grindhouse' and 'midnight movie' crowd. So if you're into that sort of stuff you'll most likely enjoy this. However, I don't really think this film really reaches the demographic of people who happen to post on here.

Anyway, the biggest highlights of the film were these segments:

'V is for Vagitus' by Kaare Andrews. Someone needs to give this guy a substantially high budget to work with. He's a really good comic book artist--he made an underrated gem of a film in 'Altitude' a couple of years ago--and now he boasts the strongest segment in a film that provides a decent amount of good to very good shorts.

'D is for Dogfight' by Marcel Sarmiento. 

'Q is for Qauck' by Adam Wingard and Simon Barret. If any of you happened to read through my list and saw what I had to say about Wingard and his untapped potential... well, it finally shows here. Easily one of the best segments of the entire film. Really hilarious, too.

'Y is for Youngbuck' by Jason Eisener. I wasn't a fan of his film, 'Hobo With a Shot-gun'--but his segment is fucking hilarious... tasteless... and just really, really hilarious.

'L is for Libido' by Timo Tjahjanto.

'X is for XXL' by Xavier Gens.

'O is for Orgasm' by Bruno Forzani and H?l?ne Catte.

'T is for Toilet' by Lee Hardcastle.

Those are the ones that I think were real standouts.

However, these ones were flat out terrible:

'G is for Gravity' by Andrew Traucki. Easily the worst, and most pointless, short of the film.

'F is for Fart' by Noboru Iguchi.

'C is for Cycle' by Ernesto Diaz Espinoza.

And beyond that the rest are either decent or forgettable. But yeah, if you're into these sort of weird and energetic anthology films, then check it out, I guess. I really liked it... but then again, I've always had a pretty warped sense of humor. Definitely picking this up in October when it hits Bluray. A perfect watch for Halloween time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 6, 2013)

I really like the design of the website. Pretty neat stuff. 

Really can't wait to see this next month.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 7, 2013)

Stoker's been garnering plenty of positive reviews from sundance, can't wait to see it...

and matthew goode is such an underrated actor...i hope he gets his break with this...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2013)

Here are all the films I will be seeing in 2013 (including 2013 films I've already seen)

*Gangster Squad
**Warm Bodies
**A Good Day To Die Hard
**Evil Dead
**Upstream Color
**Iron Man 3* (maybe)
*Star Trek Into Darkness
**This Is The End
**Kick-Ass 2
**Pacific Rim* (maybe)
*Oldboy *(maybe)
*Ender's Game* (Despite the fact that I can already tell that this film will be a complete rape and objectively terrible it's still a (VERY FUCKING LOOSE) adaption of two (it's adapting Ender's Shadow in it as well) of my favorite books of all time)
*Frozen*
*Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2
Anchorman 2*


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2013)

I actually watched some trailers recently. My top 5:

1. Star Trek Into Darkness
2. Now You See Me
3. Iron Man 3
4. 42
5. LUV


There are still a bunch I am going to watch but these are the 5 I am most looking forward to.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 7, 2013)

In No Particular Order 

1.World's End
2.Before Midnight
3.Elysium
4.Pacific Rim
2.Sin City 2 : A Dame To Kill For
6.Only God Forgives
7.Man of Steel
8.Iron Man 3
9.Gravity
10.Monument's Men
11.Evil Dead
12.Wolf of Wall Street
13.Inside Lllewyn Davis
14.Serena
15.12 Years A Slave
16.Star Trek Into Darkness
17.The Wolverine
18.Anhorman 2
19.Rush
20.Fruitvale


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2013)

I want to see the Room 237 documentary.

Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khPPlvMnaV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't know man.  I'm with you.  Sick to death of vampire films.  That scene was at least decent I suppose.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 10, 2013)

To say they're dime-a-dozen would be underplaying it a bit. Still, I love the visual style of that clip--and I think that tonally, it reminds me a lot of older giallo flicks. It's not a film that's gonna crash my 'Top 20 to see in 2013' or anything--but it's definitely on my radar now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm really disappointed this is only seeing a limited release.

And here's a brand new poster for 'Kiss of the Damned', a film that has quickly appeared on my radar, and it looks fucking awesome:



Completely hand drawn and colored. I love it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2013)

lol, I'm surprised "Stoker" got such a limited release, as I've already seen trailers for it twice in the theaters. I suppose the content is just too unsettling.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm really disappointed this is only seeing a limited release.



Playing at one theater in my state, the expensive hipster theater in the city. One of those damn places that charge extra for not having commercials and ~special~ ass seats and being indie and being hip and fucking shit fuck.

Guess I'm going to have to wait until it gets posted online or comes out on DVD.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2013)

Luckily, I'm only twenty minutes away from a showing of Stroker.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 14, 2013)

Keep in mind, the list will be gradually updated with more listings. But still, just the fact that this isn't getting a wide release is very disappointing.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Keep in mind, the list will be gradually updated with more listings. But still, just the fact that this isn't getting a wide release is very disappointing.



Yeah, but I already know that it's not going to be playing at the local theater. They never play any movie that's overly ~controversial~


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 14, 2013)

Jena said:


> Yeah, but I already know that it's not going to be playing at the local theater. They never play any movie that's overly ~controversial~



Hmm, I wonder what could be so controversial about 'Stoker.' I suppose the inter-family relationship is probably as bizarre--if not more so--than his previous films, so that could have something to do with it. If my local theatre doesn't get it I will be pretty upset. I really want to see this in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised it's only getting shown in 2 locations in LA, I figured it'd be a handful more since the city is usually rife with films that get limited screenings.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2013)

My local Multiplex is showing it, weird you guys are having trouble, esp in LA. Who's distributing the film?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm confident I will be able to see Stoker.  AMC Quail Springs plays all of the indie films.  And it looks like Stoker will fall into that category.

I thought Nicole Kidman was supposed to have star power?  Why isn't this getting a wide release?  It really is an outrage.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2013)

No way I'm getting it here in High Point, North Carolina. 

Maybe if I look around a little.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2013)

Stoker will be released here on 28th. If it can get the greenlight in Malaysia, it can't be _that_ controversial. I mean I am talking about a country that used to censor kissing scenes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 14, 2013)

I just finished watching 'American Mary', and while the budget restrictions are noticeable in the audio dubbing and some brief moments of uneven editing, the Soska sisters have a very bright future ahead of themselves. It was nice seeing Katharine Isabelle in a leading role again. Hopefully she'll reunite with Soska sisters on future projects... they got a pretty good performance out of her. I would've liked to have seen some more detail during the 'body modification' sequences--but again--I'll chalk that up to a very small budget to play around with.

Overall, it wasn't anything groundbreaking or spectacular, but it reassures my belief that the Soska sisters are going to evolve into terrific genre filmmakers if this film is of any indication.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's a new character featurette for 'Stoker':


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2013)

Phillip Glass is doing the soundtrack?  Cause if he is :WOW


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Phillip Glass is doing the soundtrack?  Cause if he is :WOW



Both him and Clint Mansell did the OST. Mainly the latter, though.

I really love that piece from Glass though, especially the first 50 seconds or so.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2013)

Still no date for a Hungarian release so far :/


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2013)

Cloud Atlas is finally being released next week, yay.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2013)

lol Ashes you poor bastard


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw a preview today for a movie called The Place Beyond the Pines. Some people in it I like and it looks interesting. So yeah, looking forward to that.


----------



## Ari (Feb 15, 2013)

> S-VHS



please have lily


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw an interview that touched on Man of Steel. It's my most anticipated movie listen of 2013


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 16, 2013)

Just finished ABCs of Death, and I really wow...that's all I can say! SMDH!
 A, D, Q, and V was the only ones that really stood out to me as being pretty good, won't go into detail, but just wasn't my cup of tea is all!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 16, 2013)

i'm pretty excited about Stoker (no sign of Indonesia getting this, though -__-') but the good reviews at least indicate that my confidence isn't for nought

but.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mj1d0U4AOg[/YOUTUBE]

this is the real deal


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 17, 2013)

Any promising neo-noir films comming this year?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2013)

Sin City sequel?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 17, 2013)

I was very much looking foraward to Sin City: A Dame to Kill For for many years, until I heard Joseph Gordon-Levitt is gonna have a major role in the film. I mean, the film might become great anyway, but he's just such a boring fucking actor. There's a shitload of actors to choose from, and they went with Joseph Gordon-Levitt? That's a shame.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I was very much looking foraward to Sin City: A Dame to Kill For for many years, until I heard Joseph Gordon-Levitt is gonna have a major role in the film. I mean, the film might become great anyway, but he's just such a boring fucking actor. There's a shitload of actors to choose from, and they went with Joseph Gordon-Levitt? That's a shame.


I like Eva Green.  Don't know if you guys ever saw Dark Shadows or not.  But it was fucking awful.  Eva Green rose above the material.  She looked like she had a blast with her role.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 17, 2013)

Only seen her in Casino Royale and Kingdom of Heaven, and thought she did well in both, despite Kingdom of Heaven being a shit movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 17, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Any promising neo-noir films comming this year?


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2013)

So far I'm interested in:

Man of Steel
Pacific Rim
Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom
Star Trek: Into Darkness
The Iceman
The Grandmaster
Elysium
42
After Earth
Stoker
Unforgiven [_A Japanese remake_]
The Place Beyond the Pines

There's some others that caught my eye, Asian movies for the most part, but I will wait to see more details unveiled before I place them on my watch list.


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

why isn't Thor 2 in that list?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

**


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 18, 2013)

the lack of Monster University mentions here is disturbing...

The movie looks fantastic, might as well be Pixar's funniest movie in a long time


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

**


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 18, 2013)

*Soon.*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2013)

> the lack of Monster University mentions here is disturbing...



Maybe because it looks like a soulless money grab?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 19, 2013)

every movie by definition is a money-grab anyway....what matters is whether they're good or not

Monster University looks fantastic

anyway


a fantastic clip


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2013)

I never actually got around to seeing what Stoker was about out of laziness, but then it's trailer came up in a YouTube ad (which I passionately hate), but it managed to intrigue me before the "Skip" option became available. It's got my interest now. Otherwise, I'm interested in


Elysium 
Catching Fire
Iron Man 3
Man of Steel
Kick-Ass 2
The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug

Movies I'm iffy about:

_Thor 2_, because the first one had a great start and good end, but the middle was really lackluster for me.

_Carrie_, the remake, because that has the potential to be terrible, but I love the story so I'm willing to give it a chance. 

_Monster University_ comes off like it'll lack the charm of the Monster's Inc. 

And I only just found out about _The Seventh Son_. I haven't read the book, so I know nothing about it. I love fantasy stories though, but this could easily turn into a disaster. I'd need to know more about the story before saying I'm interested.

_Oz, the Great and Powerful_. Oz stories are some of my all-time favorites, at the same time, Oz gets some awful, *AWFUL* treatment, and this is more likely one of those cases. 

_The Wolverine_, because the first one was bad enough.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you seen 'Return to Oz'? Real hidden gem that one is.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Have you seen 'Return to Oz'? Real hidden gem that one is.



I was the one who sparked the conversation about it in the Rate the Last Movie thread last year. 

That movie got undeserved treatment.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 19, 2013)

The entire soundtrack for the 'Evil Dead' remake leaked. It's pretty good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2013)

A brand new, totally *NSFW* red-band trailer for *'Kiss of the Damned'*:


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff Wadlow is directing Kick-Ass 2? What the fuck, dude? I love the first one, as well as the comic, but Jeff fucking Wadlow? Jesus christ.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 21, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Jeff Wadlow is directing Kick-Ass 2? What the fuck, dude? I love the first one, as well as the comic, but Jeff fucking Wadlow? Jesus christ.



I know, man. I don't get it.

I wasn't a fan of the first film upon its initial release--Rukia can attest to that--but for reasons I can't explain, over time, I've really come to enjoy it a lot. I don't know if it's because I love the graphic novels so much, but something about the film just resonates with me now.

I will say this about Mark Millar; despite Wadlow being in the director's chair, he (_Miller_) is very careful and meticulous with how his work is adapted to the screen. I really can't see him allowing KA2 to be made if he didn't feel like Wadlow was maybe 'born' for a movie like this, but we'll see.

On the bright side, they did retain the same editor, and I guess Vaughn was very 'hands-on' throughout the creative process.

The film is still probably going to suck, though. But I just want to see more Hit-Girl.


----------



## Jena (Feb 22, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I will say this about Mark Millar; despite Wadlow being in the director's chair, he (_Miller_) is very careful and meticulous with how his work is adapted to the screen. I really can't see him allowing KA2 to be made if he didn't feel like Wadlow was maybe 'born' for a movie like this, but we'll see.



He may not have a choice, though. A lot of times with adaptations the original creators really have no say what happens in the film – the most they can do is just publicly say that they didn't like it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone think Simon Killer could be good?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2013)

Stoker next week. I'm expecting a very sick family tree out of this film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope India and Charlie get it on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Soundtrack for Stoker.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

stoker didn't come into my country and instead i had to put up with the oz movie and Jack The Giant Slayer


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

New clip for 'Stoker'.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2013)

Seriously.  Really hoping for some uncle/niece action.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 26, 2013)

imagine how awkward Stoker would have been if firth took on the male lead as planned


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 27, 2013)

Tomorrow, there's a trailer coming for a film I've been waiting on for a very, very long time. But no, it's not 'Elysium.'


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm.  Guessing it's from the horror genre.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Tomorrow, there's a trailer coming for a film I've been waiting on for a very, very long time. But no, it's not 'Elysium.'



Fast and Furious 6


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 27, 2013)

So fucking excited right now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2013)

Hasn't this movie already screened?  I remember reading some reviews about a home invasion film from TIFF last year...


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

It's been screening since 2011. Lionsgate has just been lazy as fuck. Hence why I said I've been waiting for a long time for this.

August has the potential to be a stacked month.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh okay.  Thought I had heard of it before.  Strong female lead.  Home invasion.  It's coming back to me.

I hope so man.  I have been pretty disappointed so far this year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't have any expectations for the first quarter of the year with the exceptions being 'Stoker' and 'Kiss of the Damned', the latter of which I plan on watching tomorrow night.

Also, 'Welcome to the Punch' comes out this month, but I think in the UK only. I'm still waiting on that.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I didn't have any expectations for the first quarter of the year with the exceptions being 'Stoker'



Speaking of Stroker, have you seen the movie and if so what did you think of it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Speaking of Stroker, have you seen the movie and if so what did you think of it?



Stroker... lol.

I won't be able to see it until it hits Blu-Ray. It didn't come to any theatres within 45 miles of where I live.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 28, 2013)

As far as Horror pics go, i'm actually more excited for Evil Dead and The Conjuring...


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

As far as signatures go, you need to re-size yours.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, the movie isn't worth traveling 45+ miles to see it.  Visually, it's a gorgeous movie.  Some of the scenes/shots are nothing worth of breathtaking.  Everything else...not worth the price of admission. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, and the full theatrical trailer for 'Carrie' is coming real soon. I think it will be attached to 'Evil Dead', so now I have another incentive to see that.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 28, 2013)

Been worried about stoker as well. Rukia and Yasha have given it bad reviews. Some of the other reviews i read also said it was more of an exercise in style rather than Vice Versa (i didn't expect that, especially given how tight the narratives of Oldboy and Thirst)

It will probably take forever for the movie to hit the theatres in my country (the websites of said theatres of have put Stoker in the "coming soon" brackets for far too long), so blu-ray is the last resort it seems


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so excited right now. It looks like everything I hoped it would be. The second half of the trailer is edited magnificently. 

Also got a laugh out of Ti West taking a bow to the face.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2013)

> Also, 'Welcome to the Punch' comes out this month, but I think in the UK only. I'm still waiting on that.



It's been out here recently.

Sightseers is out on dvd, don't know about the US though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 28, 2013)

The Great Budapest Hotel probably is comin' out at the end of the year...

David o' Russell's abscam project also looks interesting...

I've got bad feelings about Monument's Men, personally i'd rather see Clooney make another movie like Good Night and Good Luck...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice trailer tetra.  I wish I could get one of those great masks for Halloween.  Would be a great way to tick off the neighborhood.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2013)

New theatrical trailer for 'Carrie':


----------



## Jado (Apr 13, 2013)

After Earth and Fast and Furious 6


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2013)

I am going to go to a Halloween party dressed up as one of those guys.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2013)

So I just found out that 'The Prototype' is not coming out this year. Looks like I'll have to replace that one on my list, but I'm struggling between choosing 'The Europa Report', 'Captain Phillips' or 'The Sacrament.' All three sound like they will be very promising movies.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2013)

Tetra, have you seen IM3?


----------



## TylerDurden (May 8, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 'The Europa Report', .



This almost slipped out of my radar, good call.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Tetra, have you seen IM3?



Not yet. I still want to, though.

Anyway, I replaced 'The Prototype' on my list with 'The Europa Report.' I also almost replaced 'The Wolverine' with Ti West's upcoming 'The Sacrament'--but we're too late in the year for me to just be changing up my list. The only reason I even replaced 'The Prototype' is because it's not coming out this year.

I'm really hoping that 'The Europa Report' can be this year's 'Moon'.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2013)

And speaking of 'Europa Report', the first full length trailer has been released today...


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2013)

*'You're Next' fucking ruled.*

Just got back from seeing *'You're Next'*. Some *SPOILERS* to follow.

First, major congrats to both Adam Wingard and Simon Barrett. Those guys killed it. 

This film should serve as the blueprint on how to properly flesh out a female hero in horror films.

The comedy was great (_"You look like the elephant man!"_; _"I want you to f-ck me next to your dead mother"_; The door hitting the one guy in the face which prompted him to let out a Homer Simpson "D'OH!"; climatic slow motion shot of girl attempting to run from the house only to take an arrow to the neck; Joe Swanberg's character still relishing in his own conceit by stating he could run faster than everybody, but he has an arrow in his back, etc, etc.)

Some brutal and inventive kills (_the blender kill takes the cake as one of the most creative kills of the year_). An awesome soundtrack (_The Dwight Twiley Band's 'Lookin' For the Magic' plays throughout the film_) and some nice electronic elements from the film's original ost. 

All in all, just a fantastic thrill ride of a movie. Hands down both the best comedy and horror film of the year. STRONGLY recommended!


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6ML50I0mVHY[/YOUTUBE]

The movie's first two trailers left me cold but this one carries a pretty palpable Breaking Bad vibe. Ridley Scott hasn't made a good movie in a long while and Prometheus has warned me to tread lightly on this guy but this outing does get my hopes up.

And it's probably coincidental that it has Dean Norris. He may probably be reduced to the role of a henchman since Hollywood believes it's fame and not quality that makes a movie success but i'm glad he's putting some potential movies in his repertoire.

Then again i think i may like him more than most people since his character, Hank, is my favourite in BB


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]6ML50I0mVHY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The movie's first two trailers left me cold but it's latest carried a pretty palpable Breaking Bad vibe. Ridley Scott hasn't made a good movie in a long while and Prometheus has warned me to tread lightly on this guy but this outing does get my hopes up.
> 
> ...



I'm gonba watch this movie purely for the Fassy.

I can't wait to see his performance. Most of his latest roles are so period/character. David 8, Magneto, Inglourious Basterds. Itll be interesting seeing him in this modern action/drug/west style.

And Ridley Scott...? R-really?? Hm. 

Yeah i just wanna see how it does. So many..odd elements..


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

A list of films I look forward to seeing this year (that I have yet to see) that I can think of just now (the bolded ones are those I have really, really high expectations for):

*Stoker*
The Last Stand
*The King of Arcades*
Warm Bodies
*Witchfinder*
Words Like Knives
The Profane Exhibit
The East
*The Conjuring*
This is the End
*Evil Dead*
Jigoku de naze warui
Insidious: Chapter 2
Entity
Dark Minds
*Mondo Holocausto!*
*The Ladies of the House*
The Human Race
*The Giant Spider*
Sledge
*Foresight Killer Instinct*
*Zombie Run*
House of Dust
Cool as Hell
Killer Holiday
Silent Night, Bloody Night: The Homecoming
Army of the Damned
Open Grave
Go Goa Gone
The monster Next Door
Loss of Life
Midget Zombie Takover
Huff
Torment
Night of the Dolls
Asylum
Ombis: Alien Invasion
*A Field in England*
*Spidarlings*
*Insectula!*
*House of the Witchdoctor*
*Demonica*
Now You See Me
Chilling Visions: 5 Senses of Fear
*The 4th Reich*
*Erebus*
*Snowiercer
Kaze tachinu
Kaguyahime no monogatari*

A lot of these I expect to be good and a some of these I expect to be so bad they're good. Some of thse I don't know shit about, but I've still got high expectations.


Oh, and I am waiting like a madman for *Yellow*, a short neo-giallo by Ryan Haysom and Jon Britt. It's a 2012 film, but it has still not been released on DVD or anything yet. So us mortal human beings have not had the chance to see it yet. I cannot wait for this. I expect something beyond a masterpice, to be honest. I actually expect it to be one of the best films since the mid 80's.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2013)

Go see 'You're Next', dude. It's amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2013)

Predictably, Tetra talked himself into believing Elysium is a masterpiece, just as Para did with Only God Forgives.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 25, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Go see 'You're Next', dude. It's amazing.



I will see it sooner or later. Did put it on my watchlist a week ago or something, and wrote about how eager I was to see it. Got high expecttations.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Just bought this 2013 release on Blu Ray_ 



[YOUTUBE]BHDJm1D2ELw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2013)

So, Tetra what's your movie of the year so far?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 28, 2013)

'Elysium.'

Following that I really liked 'Only God Forgives', 'You're Next' and 'Evil Dead.'


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you seen Pacific Rim?


----------



## Sann (Aug 29, 2013)

*-Catching Fire
-Hobbit
-Thor 2*


----------

